# Malcolms updated photo thread



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Going to start posting photos in an updated thread.

5 months


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

LOL GSD puppies are so cute when they are all gangly and awkward  and he stacks himself already, too


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> LOL GSD puppies are so cute when they are all gangly and awkward  and he stacks himself already, too


Thanks for your comment


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

let it snow
he has a little stye on his eyelid but its going away


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

more pictures, i like looking at all angles of him, 
old photo of him stacking himself 
He's always been very smart and I think it shows in his pictures, but also goofy. Hes always getting used to his body since hes growing so much, sometimes he trips over himself lol.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

5.5 months


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

more pictures


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Even more pictures 
hes letting me know theres some birds in the yard


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

even more


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

a few more


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

more of the handsome young man


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

This may make me sound ignorant, but I wasn't aware of how beautiful and diverse a GSD's coat could be. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

missc89 said:


> This may make me sound ignorant, but I wasn't aware of how beautiful and diverse a GSD's coat could be. He's gorgeous!


Thank you for your kind words, he is one of a kind! I love him tremendously.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Big guy turned 6 months on friday.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

More of the most handsome GSD ever


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

He is so, so, gorgeous.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

What a Handsome looking dog. GSD and their ears. I like his black face. It is so great that Malcolm found himself into a home where he is loved very much.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you very much! it means alot!


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

just a few of the big boy.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

TheDarkestMinds said:


> What a handsome guy!


Thank you very much


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

He is very handsome. I have several friends with German Shepherd Dogs and they are all really cool dogs. It is a breed I could live with...except for the hair.  Your boy has such a sweet face, and so expressive.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice photos. He is getting so big. Nice looking dog


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

He's growing up so fast! And he's very handsome.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Inga said:


> He is very handsome. I have several friends with German Shepherd Dogs and they are all really cool dogs. It is a breed I could live with...except for the hair.  Your boy has such a sweet face, and so expressive.


Thank you very much! mm gotta love the hair! gets all over your clothes and if you're lucky enough into your food





luv mi pets said:


> Very nice photos. He is getting so big. Nice looking dog


Thank you! yes he is getting big, bigger than 99% of dogs I've seen him around. I have a feeling he's going to be a big boy when he gets older.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

notgaga said:


> He's growing up so fast! And he's very handsome.


Thank you for your kind words  yes its crazy how fast he's grown so far, he's not like a puppy to me so much anymore. He's in between puppy and dog right now imo. He is very handsome


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

just a couple i felt like posting


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

He looks fantastic!! Really growing into himself


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Equinox said:


> He looks fantastic!! Really growing into himself


Thank you very much ! I agree with you 100%. he's my big handsome boy, he's going to be an awesome dog.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

just a few new ones of the big handsome boy, some random some silly  I know that first picture isnt malcolm but saw it and felt like taking it


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

He is such a good looking dog, I can not get over it.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

missc89 said:


> He is such a good looking dog, I can not get over it.


thank you very much! i feel the same way, he gets compliments wherever we go.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

And of course, you aren't biased one bit, right?


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

just a little


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

7 months as of yesterday


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

just a few more.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

smiling for the camera


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

just a few more. playing fetch


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

So incredibly handsome!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Such a wonderful dog! I hope he's doing better! He seems to be, but I would love an actual update on his tummy problems heheh..


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

What a handsome dog! 

Is he doing any better?


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

He has thrown up today and yesterday, so going to vets again this week...have been dealing with it on and off for a month now at least. His biting still needs work, he's been a handful all around, but we are working together...getting him healthy is my main priority. he has been throwing up his food among other unidentifiable things..... I want to figure it out so it doesn't continue anymore..


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

i know he was around 70 pounds a couple weeks ago..but i think he might be losing weight..gonna find out when i go to vet..don't want to make any assumptions


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

he has gotten big quick.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

We're all here for you and Malcolm!


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

thank you guys, p.s. just to give you an idea of his size here he was at 6 months next to 11 yo lab


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

He is so gorgeous.. and growing very fast!
I hope he's feeling better soon. <3


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

just an update at 8 months, he is healthy. No problems with him.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ugh he is so gorgeous


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

some more recent pictures also some random wildlife  he's such a sweetie (with me at least.) I love him very very much. i know some are a blurry but i dont even care lol


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

some more


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

and a few more ( i know one cut off a little lol)


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

For those wondering why i made an updated photo thread it is because I had hard time posting puppy pics they were disappearing. I thought id show you a few from 2-4 months.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

few more old ones


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

more because who doesnt love puppy pics lol


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Im trying to squeeze in as little pictures as possible lol


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

he turned 4 months on that same day of the first picture.

Some recent ones from yesterday as well.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

more recent pictures


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

yeah I know real photo heavy today 

last one hes looking at a plane. He likes to watch flying things sometimes. Its crazy how big he's gotten so fast. Almost wish they stayed small a little longer. muh babeh, almost makes me a little misty eyed


----------

